#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [討論] 假如你現在變成一頭狼了,你會有什麼打算?

## 洛思緹

我的是~
1.離開自己的家庭,去尋找一個狼群重新生活!
2.到學校去嚇嚇同學!!

----------


## zzz8519

1我也會去嚇同學 [<以前>對我有威脅的一定要把他們嚇個全死]

2我可能會暫時當隻流浪的狼[說不定還會被人當成狗抱回家養][炸
  或許當隻別人心目中的狗也不錯[叛徒]




還是回歸自然吧

----------


## TYPHOON

1.拍下來、然好好體驗狼的感覺
2.吃掉或咬死以前跟我有過節的人
3.看看是不是能自由控制變成人或狼的時機，考慮要不要仗著這種力量流浪去

----------


## huxanya

1.把一些討厭的人給殺了
2.尋找並加入狼群
和狼群居住大自然^^

----------


## 白狼 小舞

前提是如果我還可以說話的話...

1.去找朋友聊天順便嚇嚇他們 :P 
2.好好體驗當狼的感覺  :Very Happy:  
3.當家人或朋友被欺負時去幫他們助陣  :Mr. Green:  
4.其他~目前還沒有想到~

本幼狼還是會繼續留在家裡  :Smile:  
畢竟離家討生活是很辛苦的  :Wink:  
而且台灣要上哪去找狼群阿  :Confused:  
動物園除外~

~本幼狼還是會盡力的守護家人~
就算我變成狼他們還是我的親人

----------


## 影狼

本狼倒是一點都不會想去嚇人或吃人
這樣不反而更增加人類對狼的恐懼與厭惡嗎?

若出現在公共場合 很可能被當成野狗抓走 之後的下場就是安樂死! @@
稍微幸運一點被送去動物園的話 之後也是失去自由的生活!
所以本狼會立刻想辦法躲藏起來 如果還能聽懂人類的話 就去找流浪動物之家或是其他保育協會機構來保護本狼
這點太困難的話 那只能浪跡天涯躲到山裡去生活
但可能必須面對困苦的生活 與流狼狗群的廝殺等等

結果好像生活在台灣的狼一點都不會幸福吧

----------


## 跳跳抓抓

打算？...

先來點簡單的，最先做的事情是:
0.確定周圍有人類否
1.用新的視覺觀察已習以為常的環境（好像可視范圍的高度有些低了（廢話））
2.用新的嗅覺與"體味"習以為常的空氣（一下子被充斥在空氣中濃濃的怪味嗆到）
3.用靈敏的聽覺傾聽以往聽不到的波段和微響（被路過的自行車所鳴之鈴聲震暈了一會）
4.沉浸在微風拂過厚軟毛發那種說不盡的感覺中

接下來的打算就是找到人、狼身隨意變換的方法，如果固定了，那趕快找個安全的地方咯

不知家人見到一隻大狼蹲在電腦桌前座椅上伸爪打字會有什麼反應（老牌套路三部曲：一呆二叫三暈倒）

其他的打算處理完安全問題再考慮吧（畫外音『安全問題是一生的問題』）

----------


## 娜雅

自由自在的生活

不聽於任何人類的話

跟同類一起生活!!!

----------


## locklose

咬死王x蛋先.不然就是嚇嚇他= =.希望他有所警惕[敢惹我...不要命了阿你]

反正美洲都有保育區了...那就

回歸自然吧..................[總不能還呆再家中打電腦吧.會被趕出去的]

如果狼爪還抓的著筆.我可能會紀錄回歸自然的流浪記吧.在人世留下一點我的足跡.起碼喚起一點的公德也好....[別亂丟垃圾]..

根據我孤僻個性.因該是孤老一生吧...............= =+

----------


## 湯姆安德森

遠離人群
不受拘束
自由自在的生活吧

----------


## wingwolf

當然是：
嗥叫！使勁地嗥，看誰還敢說我叫得像狗的！
（天音：要是被捉怎麽辦？）
（…………）

----------


## 信犬

該怎麼說呢？如果真的能這樣
最好是能再變回來，不然無論誰在都市裡看到一頭狼，都會嚇死吧，亂嚇無辜的人不是我的興趣。我想我也沒機會回去，畢竟我也不知道這裡離野外有多遠，是那個方向，大概還是待在原來的社會中吧！
如果真的能實現，我想去做一些比較類似行俠仗義的事情，回報我所欠別人的事情，反正我變回來人型大家也不會想到是我做的～很自由～

----------


## 鵺影

假如有朝一日能變狼...嗯...

可能先跟我家的笨哈交流一下...XD
之後...當一隻會打電腦的神犬！！

----------


## 藍月狂狼

先看看能不能自由轉換這兩種型態.行的話.就到外國流浪吧.看能不能找到同族.

----------


## 狼佐

這個嘛
首先要做的事情是先跟家人朋友澄清我是XXX
然後請他們帶我到荒郊野外跑個過癮XDD
變成狼後很想盡情奔馳呢^^;
後來的打算..當作寵物狼吧冏畢竟要離開家裡還是有些不捨

----------


## 許狼中將

大概是
1  待在家裡當家人的寵物吧 不過他們任一個都別想來控制我
2  去旅行 遊台灣
3  坐上輪船或飛機遠走他國 去找屬於我的樂園

大概是這樣吧  哈 哈

----------


## silence05

我應該會先找個地方躲起來吧

然後 再想想要做什麼吧
(在台灣 一頭狼要生存下來 不容易呀)

----------


## 若葉

變成狼呀...

第一點，就是我的家人看到早上躺在床上的是隻狼，他們會以為

我被這隻狼吃，而這隻狼就是我~

我的話，會先逃。

然後去機場，然後偷偷的弄個寵物箱，然後再去領土大些的草原~

然後就.....找狼群了(暈



恩恩恩~好計畫XD



------


還是說迷惑人類= =然後就再生活....(狼雨看太多(炸))

----------


## 月下白狐

我不想驚動在場的人們,我會乖乖的像隻狗跑去找警局,儘量行為乖一點,等他們任清楚眼前的“這隻大狗”是一隻狼時,就不用被他們用吹管給麻醉送到動物園了
(還可以上新聞當頭版人物唷^^)

----------


## 日牙‧虎森

打算嗎??
嗯...
小狐會......

1. 先適應了這個身體再說
2. 用嗅覺找出仇人和朋友
3. 吃掉仇人再跟朋友道再見 (順便也嚇嚇他們嚕)
4. 高聲嚎叫, 召集這一帶的流浪狗
5. 以狼王的身份帶領流浪狗狗們
6. 帶領狗狗一起回歸大自然

哇哈哈哈!!!!!!!
真是完美的計劃啊!!!!!
好啦
現在快把小狐變成狼吧!!
{謎: 拖出去!! = =}

----------


## 月下小冰狼

如果真的那樣的話
那就去學校嚇嚇同學吧
然後
被人當只流浪狗吧

----------


## 銀狼‧杰斯洛特

如果早上起來發現自己變成狼的話~

我會先高興的狼嗷是是這個全新的自己(迷：被聽到就遭了@@)

然後當然是跑出家門頭也不回的奔向野外(迷：這裡是台灣哪有草原阿= =)

不然就先到處聞聞去找尋狼版狼友的住處~~

如果大家都一起變的話~那就太好了~~~

大家相約去一個沒有人類打擾的地方一起生活下去~

就這樣過著幸福又快樂的生活(迷：又不是童話故事)

----------


## 阿翔

才不管那麼多，
可以擺脫學校、家長、老師等的這些麻煩「東西」，
翔真是求之不得呢！
當然是馬上跑出去找一個狼群加入，
再以強勁的身手成為狼王，
永遠生活再翔最愛的大自然中！
啊哈哈哈哈哈哈哈…！
*（人來把這傢伙拖去斬了！*

----------


## Silver．Tain

走..去馬戲團...

好啦...

想想...

先去找以前跟我有過節的人算帳(這是一定的啦...

再來就是想辦法隱居吧...被抓到會很麻煩...

----------


## ALEX

嚇同學?
我絕得會被抓去ZOO
喝 喝
而且現在要生活很難吧
大自然
都和我的腦一樣爆了

----------


## 寄生　狼

去美國黃石公園生活XD

好好享受狼獨有刺激又悠悠自在的生活

拋開所有煩惱~

----------


## 阿翔

> 我不想驚動在場的人們,我會乖乖的像隻狗跑去找警局,儘量行為乖一點,等他們任清楚眼前的“這隻大狗”是一隻狼時,就不用被他們用吹管給麻醉送到動物園了
> (還可以上新聞當頭版人物唷^^)


這是沒有用的，
人類只要發現了你是狼而不是狗，
就一定無論你行為好不好，
都先用吹管把你麻醉，
再把你放上動物園或是馬戲團，
更慘的是，
你有可能會被人類當做攻擊性生物而被殺死…

----------


## 雷風˙天狼星

回到大自然
守護自以的環境!
要是有人類感侵犯
我就殺了他!

----------


## 芬里尔

這個 原來大家都是台灣的啊……
以上 54……
呃 如果真的有這種事情就好了……  一直拖著人類的身體好累……
呃 如果某天早晨 我發現按鬧鍾的不是手而是爪子的話……
（真得想想……趁現在做夢……）
本狼先把父母叫醒 呃 還會人言嗎？ 然後澄清自己是XXX（本狼覺得他們會把本狼抱醫院 是不是獸醫……） 之後蹲在旁邊 看父母怎麽打電話向老師解釋我沒去上學的原因…… 政府人員來的話（這種事情不可能不驚動政府的吧） 看他們怎麽協商處理本狼 無論任何處理方式本狼都接受或者說妥協吧……（本狼自虐傾向嚴重） 例如養在家裏 或者被麻醉 之後扔到ZOO 抑或扔到雪山 草原……（不過要看情況定的吧 要是變成狼崽 應該是第1條 或者第2條） 處死…… 怎麽說 也可以 挺想體驗在另一個身體裏死掉的感覺（這麽說就好像自己已經死過似的……）就是父母不可能接受吧……
嗯 被自己所熟悉的手撫摸身爲狼的自己的背和頭 是怎樣一種感覺呢
自己脖子上多了根皮圈 是什麽感覺 
自己被鐵鏈拴著 是什麽感覺
風吹動自己身上的毛 是什麽感覺……
自己稍微掙紮反抗一下 被人按住 再注入麻醉劑 又是什麽感覺
不反抗的麻醉 又是什麽感覺
呃 關在籠中的自己幽幽地望著一條條鐵柵欄 又是怎樣的感覺呢
那個 對著無盡的曠野或雪原以及自己容身的族群發呆 又是什麽感覺呢
死掉的感覺……
不過每個都很想體驗地說……（自虐狂……如果我的生命有N次的話……）

----------


## windta

嘛，我只能顧著逃跑，找食物跟居住地，遠離人類，畢竟我有了獸性。
還會保有人性的話那還有機會變得回來呢。
畢竟在人類的社會突然出現獵食者的狼，大家不會拿相機，只會拿著槍跟麻醉用品向我招呼

我不太想要在我變成其他事物的時候莫名死亡，是說突然沒有草太這隻獸，
我想某些人可能很傷心吧XD

有些事情也許想想就好XDDD
（以上是現實論調）


可以穿越任何地點的話，那我會去找大神玩（對不起，那邊的世界比較吸引我XDD
也歡迎大家變成狼去找我玩這樣？？？？？

（以上是幻想論調）

----------


## 芬里尔

> 如果早上起來發現自己變成狼的話~
> 
> 我會先高興的狼嗷是是這個全新的自己(迷：被聽到就遭了@@)
> 
> 然後當然是跑出家門頭也不回的奔向野外(迷：這裡是台灣哪有草原阿= =)
> 
> 不然就先到處聞聞去找尋狼版狼友的住處~~
> 
> 如果大家都一起變的話~那就太好了~~~
> ...


呃 變狼要怎麽問呢 還有問出來了 也說不定相隔很遠(呃 對不起 本狼自作多情了) 
不過要都是朋友的話 分級就難了 不願或者說不敢出手……  （再一次自作多情……）
從人變來 有人性就更麻煩了……
不過 還是個很好的計劃……XD

----------


## ShadelanJenn

我想分類幾種情況= =

壹 : 能自由變換 (可能需要學習或練習 但可以變成人與狼的模樣)
　
　一 : 有家人 (應該就繼續呆在家中 但是既然可以變成動物 我想會有許多好玩的事情 尤其是與朋友同學之間的一些事情 (不過我想我必須不排除有被欺負的可能...還有要不要隱瞞身份... )

　二 : 沒有家人 (我會比較自由 在我所想的小說裏面 我是沒有父母 不過有伯父 在之後的一段時間 我仍跟以往一樣 過著一般人的生活 上學 直到那我與其他人所擁有的不一樣的力量 逐漸顯露 如果朋友能夠接受我 那我會很高興的 如果不能的話 我會想就這樣離開這裡 去別的地方 不過當下我絕對不會想到以後的日子該怎麼辦 以我健忘粗心的性格 會這樣的機率很大~"~)




如果能自由變身的話 惡作劇或作弄的事情 我還滿想做做看的說 在一些時間 出現在朋友家中 或學校 變成狼的樣貌進去 應該會嚇到很多人
就先裝傻 觀察他們對狼的反應 (現實中 這裡應該見到真狼的機會不多吧?) 
說不定我會是狼中最聰明的 (也可能是最活不下去的一個 [悲])

貳 : 不能自由變換 (接下去的一生都是狼) 
　　
如果真的變成這樣子了　也許前面會需要先適應吧　雖然這是有過的一個願望　而且曾經想過可能會遇到的一些麻煩...　接著我想就是盡量離開人類在的地方
因為不知道呆在有人的地方　會有什麼後果　當然　家人跟朋友應該就要選擇放棄吧　除非能夠找到認識可以信任的人　願意收養我　不過之後的日子　不敢想像... (熊的傳說裡面 肯尼KENAI 變成熊以後 就是變成跟其他的熊一起居住 不過真實的情況 不知道我會不會在 這充斥著人類族群的地方 找到歸屬的狼群.. 很難.. )






> 嗯 被自己所熟悉的手撫摸身爲狼的自己的背和頭 是怎樣一種感覺呢 
> 自己脖子上多了根皮圈 是什麽感覺 
> 自己被鐵鏈拴著 是什麽感覺 
> 風吹動自己身上的毛 是什麽感覺…… 
> 自己稍微掙紮反抗一下 被人按住 再注入麻醉劑 又是什麽感覺 
> 不反抗的麻醉 又是什麽感覺 
> 呃 關在籠中的自己幽幽地望著一條條鐵柵欄 又是怎樣的感覺呢 
> 那個 對著無盡的曠野或雪原以及自己容身的族群發呆 又是什麽感覺呢 
> 死掉的感覺…… 
> 不過每個都很想體驗地說……（自虐狂……如果我的生命有N次的話……）


我曾經幻想過 要是有一個虛擬的世界
在那個世界裡 能夠體驗到任何你想要的生活及感覺 
該有多棒呢 (而有一部卡通 小說或電玩系列的 HACK // XXX 裡面就有點像 似乎意識會整個進入遊戲 可以做的事情不受到限制 )
如果有當然最棒啦
我的另外一個方法則是 開始進入一種恍神狀態 把自己的精神拉入想像中
開始幻想自己是狼 (最快又最隨機的方法 是睡覺 進入夢鄉 會發生什麼事情根本不知道 但是想要做那類型的夢 就在白天及睡前多想想 通常就會夢見了) 想像..想像.. 「在現實世界中的不可能 ，在幻想世界裡 只要你認為你相信就有可能發生」

----------


## 幻影魔狼

盡快離開這個又嘈吵、空氣又極差的都市(可以說是人界)(被眾獸打飛,嗚...)

回到屬於各位大大和我的大自然

當然要得向人類報復

(拖出去打....)

狼性大發中..... 




> 請注意：
> 請大大盡量少用一點口語化的句子，
> 這裡台灣獸居多，
> 可能會有很多獸不明白大大所說的話的，
> 翔已經幫大大改回書面語，
> 如大大有任何問題，
> 可以用私密訊息來和翔說，
> 多謝合作！

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

牙會把自己洗乾淨一點
然後把自己畫成一隻哈士奇
偽裝成某某人的寵物去搭飛機
等到了澳洲之後
就去大草原生活啦
((迷音：要注意，別被澳洲動物園的抓走啦!!

----------


## 銀狼洛斯

假如現在變成了一頭狼了！我會離開人類都市！到森林過狼群的生活
或者雲遊四海吧！  :wuf_e_closedgrin:

----------


## 狼尾

我想...可能所有以前的記憶都會消失吧!?
一早起來  家人就看到有一匹狼在床上睡覺@@
[其實還蠻好笑的][...除非有槍]
那時想到自己為甚麼在這裡也很奇怪
好啦 要是記憶還在的話
看到家人先翻肚子給他看
[這樣才不會被嚇到]
再來看他們決定
拿掃把的話  就只能逃到附近公園和某狗交流一下
摸頭的話 就只能順從他們摟
[有地方睡的舒服.有東西吃就好了...]
然後早上隨便晃晃[要像隻狗..不然會被斃了]
就這樣  狼大哥們都願意離鄉背井  值得佩服阿!了不起
[真希望下輩子是狼...]  :wuffer_omg:  [/b]

----------


## 隱狼

> 我想...可能所有以前的記憶都會消失吧!?
> 一早起來  家人就看到有一匹狼在床上睡覺@@
> [其實還蠻好笑的][...除非有槍]
> 那時想到自己為甚麼在這裡也很奇怪
> 好啦 要是記憶還在的話
> 看到家人先翻肚子給他看
> [這樣才不會被嚇到]
> 再來看他們決定
> 拿掃把的話  就只能逃到附近公園和某狗交流一下
> ...



我想這個可以當小說題材
故事內容說：
一隻由高中男同學變成的狼
完全喪失身為人的記憶
唯一記得就是他喜歡的同班女生
於是故事從當這位女生的寵物出發，尋找過去身為人的記憶。

----------


## 狼尾

我想這個可以當小說題材
故事內容說：
一隻由高中男同學變成的狼
完全喪失身為人的記憶
唯一記得就是他喜歡的同班女生
於是故事從當這位女生的寵物出發，尋找過去身為人的記憶。


你過獎了  :lupe_pleased:

----------


## Rise

這個很難説 = =
到時候真的變成了一頭狼
有可能就不一樣了 (跑去做另外的事)

----------


## lan

不一定唷.說不定變成狼之後.就會想變回人類.如果是我.我想我變成狼之後會感到
很寂寞吧.恩~~.現在只要想著狼很酷.很帥.就已經很好了呀 !我們都是他的崇拜者呀!!~

----------


## 嗜血的蒼狼

變成狼阿....不曉得本狼做了幾次這種夢......
如果真的實現的話..... 實在是太棒了!!!!!
首先要說服我的家人認清這個事實 反正我人當的很失敗 不用浪費錢養我了!!
熟悉這個身體 試試看能不能變成人(雖然沒甚麼關西)
再來練習狼的本領(置人於死地的攻擊 把吃下去的東西吐出來等)
是吃生肉(牛豬肉等)
等我是道地的一條狼後 釋放動物園裡的狼 拜託家人把我們送出國回到大自然
和狼群延續我們的故事 讓後代子孫知道我們的事跡~
                                        最後連我自己都很感動ㄝ  :wuf_e_cry:

----------


## 幻.玄冥

> 無論任何處理方式本狼都接受或者說妥協吧……（本狼自虐傾向嚴重） 例如養在家裏 或者被麻醉 之後扔到ZOO 抑或扔到雪山 草原……（不過要看情況定的吧 要是變成狼崽 應該是第1條 或者第2條） 處死…… 怎麽說 也可以 挺想體驗在另一個身體裏死掉的感覺（這麽說就好像自己已經死過似的……）就是父母不可能接受吧……
> 嗯 被自己所熟悉的手撫摸身爲狼的自己的背和頭 是怎樣一種感覺呢
> 自己脖子上多了根皮圈 是什麽感覺 
> 自己被鐵鏈拴著 是什麽感覺
> 風吹動自己身上的毛 是什麽感覺……
> 自己稍微掙紮反抗一下 被人按住 再注入麻醉劑 又是什麽感覺
> 不反抗的麻醉 又是什麽感覺
> 呃 關在籠中的自己幽幽地望著一條條鐵柵欄 又是怎樣的感覺呢
> 那個 對著無盡的曠野或雪原以及自己容身的族群發呆 又是什麽感覺呢
> ...


我的天!自虐也不用這樣吧 :寒: ........!

----------


## 幻.玄冥

我第一個要做的事是去淡水跟一個人道歉我沒遵守約定，順便跟她道別〈假如還能說話的話〉 :onion_53: 然後回家拿筆電跟充電器離家出走，路上順便試驗看看能否自由變換人or狼的型態 :jcdragon-tail-faster:

----------


## 狼與TNT

現看看變不變的回去
若可以就大致上沒問題
如果不行就……
看能不能表達
能的話就跟發現自己的家人說我還是我
只是餘生都如此
還有不要妄想把我變回來
連表達都不能的話
就一路奔向東部
或找異世界的入口巴

這個問題好變形記的開頭

----------


## sesame

嘛~ 我變成狼...我起初應該會嚇到吧

畢竟是突然從人變成狼  能的話owo  我會希望能遠離人群  因為我會怕我傷害到無辜的人  當然啦  這時遠離人群可能會有兩種情形xD
第一就是走到路上突然就被人抱走~  被養  其實這樣還滿爽的xD  不過如果是抱我去賣的  我會咬他  誰會想被賣掉呀!!

第二就是真的走進了森林之類的荒郊野外  不過那都是些碰巧的事xD  現實生活真這樣可沒那麼幸運就是了  如果真的這樣  我會開始我的狼狼生活owo 找同伴 陪著他們 甚至當領袖xD((我會不會想太多了~ 為他們的死感到悲傷 夜晚跟著他們一起狼嗷 感覺就是比我現在的生活還精采呢^^

----------


## 輝煌的狼族

去尋找一個狼群重新生活，這個想法是不錯，只是一般狼群好像只接受幼狼，成狼會被殺死(沒記錯的話好像是這樣)

我的話，會選擇自己建立新的狼群。
這樣就可以享受高高在上的感覺(哈!

----------


## 悠輝夜

變成狼的話...
1:先找同學炫耀(雖然我怕它被我嚇到)
2:找尋人狼自由變幻的方法,雖然我想在變成人的時候保留狼尾+狼耳,不過大概會成為異類吧(不可否認真麻煩)
3:享受狼能做的一切,自由的奔跑,搖尾巴,狼嚎等等的吧(特別想知道有條尾巴到底是什麼感覺~)
然後....如果可以的話,我還是會希望身邊的人跟以往一樣的對待我耶,如果變成狼之後想法,EQ,IQ都跟現在一樣的話,大概也是過著一樣的生活,不過狼敏銳的感官應該受不了學校附近那空氣佈滿塵埃的馬路(可以說是酷刑啊...)

----------


## 斯冰菊

倘若如此，本狼首先是高嗥！！！ :wuffer_howl: 狂嗥感謝月亮、天狼星、狼族同胞與狼版友獸。

再來是看看能不能將體型轉換成狼人，能的話就很方便，不能的話也就算了。

緊接著當然是將本狼的仇人與人類沙文主義者咬死與吃掉啦！！！ :wuffer_bloody: 

然後是去找友獸們的住處，倘若能一起變就更好啦！！！

最後就是想辦法逃離人類的追捕，到野外真正的樂園去！！！

完美啊！！！真想快點脫離這身人類軀殼，讓本狼的身體充滿力量與野性啊！！！凹嗚~~~~~~~~~~~~~！！！ :wuf_e_howl: (非常期待之嗥)

北極凍狼   斯冰菊   夢想之書

102/2/28    20:27

NO.79癸巳年正月十九日   戌六

----------


## 萊洛克

1.希望是變成狼人，擁有狼性和人性的雙重性格。想變人或狼，不怕發現0.0!!
2.晚上天天狼嚎一下= =!

----------


## 狼の寂

寂的話第一，也是去學校找同學，讓他們驚訝 XD
或是去讓他們摸摸頭&身體(超舒服的~)
第二，看能否轉變型態  :  ))   能自已的轉變為狼人或是有耳朵和尾巴的人狼型態也很讚呢     這樣方便多了!  就算不行變也沒什麼差啦!
第三，去找跟寂一樣變為狼的獸友  :  ))  再一起衝到動物園去拯救狼狼們
第四，去大眾場合裝可愛?  讓大家摸摸   (被抓走...
第五，去找跟寂有仇的人復仇? (好像沒什麼想殺的人捏....
第六，找人協助咱們出國(去歐洲或阿拉斯加)，就算不能講話但總能用爪子在地板寫字吧!(會被誤認是馬戲團裡跑出來的....
第七，去尋找合適的森林，並找個狼群融入或自己建立一個?
第八，去找獵人算帳，去報許多可憐的狼被射殺的仇!!
第九，自由的在森林裡，草原上奔馳，對著滿月嗥叫~


這個問題好夢幻吶，咱也常常幻想這種情況呢!
趕快成真吧!~   拜託啦!~~   :  ))

----------


## 七儿狼

香港地少人多，根本沒有狼~所幸的是我們家後面就有一座山，可以當山大王去了~

----------


## 陸合巡

立刻決定遁逃山中，免得被抓走之後被人類ＯＯＸＸ又＠＠＃＃最後就沒命了，只要讓我躲進山裡就安全了，進了山誰都別想找到我！！

----------


## 上將狼

我應該會想跑到森林裡去生活吧
敖嗚......................
 :wuffer_grin:

----------


## 海之狼

跟我一樣會想跑到森林裡去生活吧 :wuffer_laugh: 凹鳴~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## CORN庫爾

先學習怎麼四足行走/奔跑。

...真的啊習慣了二足之後突然變成四足重心跟行動方式都不一樣了不習慣一下根本走不起來（

----------


## 雪樱

如果我變成狼的話......肯定會自拍炫耀XD（這狼有病
然後跑到野外生活

----------


## 豆子哥小飛

我要咬咬之前討厭的人### :狐狸奸笑:  :狐狸裝鬼: 
然後跑到遠離人類的地方建立狼狼王國
受子民們的服務（（（（

----------

